
Ask HN: 1 minute Vlogs? - hsikka
Hey folks, I had an interesting idea. I just moved to Cambridge, MA to start a masters at Harvard. I&#x27;m up to some interesting things, and I&#x27;d love to share through a youtube channel where each vlog is only a minute long! That way its digestible, easy, and fun! What do you think?
======
mstolpm
Give it a try. Good luck.

Some remarks: You might want to use a preroll/postroll for branding and
establishing the theme. That already eats some ten to twenty seconds.

Next: Don’t underestimate the time you need to address a topic. And never
promise something you might not be able to deliver in the future (e.g. „XYZ in
60 seconds“ when in reality your third video is 120 seconds long).

I‘ve edited a bunch of videos for trainers and coaches. Each had a single
topic or question being addressed. And really every time the recording was
much longer than expected before recording. One minute might be too ambitious
if you have to explain your topic and introduce yourself every time. And it
might be too short to provide enough value for your viewers to launch the web
browser (or YouTube app), switch to your channel and start your newest video
(if there is any). The time for getting ready to watch your video might get
longer than the actual video itself.

That being said, if you have really „formalistic“ but still useful content
(think: weather, stock market ...) or address a clearly defined niche that
you‘re providing real value for, it might be a hit. Just try.

Additional suggestions: Record and edit your first five to ten videos before
launching the channel. That gives you experience, consistency and confidence.
And if you plan to publish videos on a strict schedule, always have two or
three unpublished videos ready to be prepared for technical difficulties, a
cold, an overfilled calendar or a lack of motivation or editorial ideas.

------
kjksf
Just do it.

We can't predict the future and execution matters.

When in doubt, be biased toward the action.

The more things you do, the more likely you are to succeed.

